# Legit Sarms website?



## Nick (Oct 26, 2018)

Anyone ever buy from SARMS1 website? Their product is in capsule form now but I read that sarms can only come in liquid form. Anyone know if the site is gtg?

same with peptide pros has anyone bought anything from here? Thanks guys.

trying to get some Cardarine while on cycle because my cardio has gone down quite a bit and I’m trying to counter that.


----------



## Jin (Oct 26, 2018)

Stick with aas. And if you are thinking of running sarms while off aas because they “aren’t suppressive”, think again.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 26, 2018)

none of them buddy

Find a int'l online pharmacy for ancils


----------



## Jin (Oct 26, 2018)

Nick said:


> Anyone ever buy from SARMS1 website? Their product is in capsule form now but I read that sarms can only come in liquid form. Anyone know if the site is gtg?
> 
> same with peptide pros has anyone bought anything from here? Thanks guys.
> 
> trying to get some Cardarine while on cycle because my cardio has gone down quite a bit and I’m trying to counter that.



What are you running that your cardio has “gone down”. Maybe just try harder.


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 26, 2018)

Why does your cardio fall off?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 26, 2018)

Legit and sarms, well that's an oxymoron.

The smarter thing to do to improve your cardio is to do more cardio. Or just don't, that worked for me.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 27, 2018)

Just type "legit sarms" in Google and you'll find the real stuff.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Oct 27, 2018)

honestly idk if people try SARMS and PH's because they are more readily accessible then some legit gear or what but AAs have been around a long time and the effects are very well documented and accessible. The same can't be said for SARMS.


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 27, 2018)

SARMS is super fun to say though.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Oct 27, 2018)

SARMS is French for "P*ssy scared of needles"

But hey, if you want all of the negatives of AAS with none of the gains, then SARMS are for you!  Hell, I'd rock EQ before any SARM if I did enough tren to kill my cardio...


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Oct 27, 2018)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> SARMS is French for "P*ssy scared of needles"
> 
> But hey, if you want all of the negatives of AAS with none of the gains, then SARMS are for you!  Hell, I'd rock EQ before any SARM if I did enough tren to kill my cardio...



Hey bro do you got any dbol? I don't Wanna **** with needles. Classic


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Oct 27, 2018)

I know this is going off topic but I joked about how I lose 10 pounds in my bench for every 5 pounds of body weight that I lose during a cut while at the gym recently.  Some gym moron pipes up and tells me about which SARMS would help me keep my strength during a cut and where to purchase them locally.  I was like "Mothafocker, I'm already on TRT.  As if I am going to take SARMS advice from someone who is smaller and weaker than I am.  Get out of here with that BS!"  I haven't seen him at the gym since, lol.

On a side note, that local shop sold SARMS to a teenager who died of liver failure after listening to their advice.  Besides my negative experience with MK-677, which technically isn't a SARM, I refuse to take that garbage, especially from that particular local supplement store.

Lastly, here is how they get the young guys.  Kid walks in, says he wants to be as big as the guy working there.  The guy working there, who is obviously on Tren and Test at a minimum, points to this stack of SARMS and says "This is all I take.  You too can look like me in 6 months if you take this."  As a result, the kid walks out with a bunch of overpriced, watered down SARMs, and takes his life in his hands.  Man, I wish someone would sue that store into poverty!

Sorry for my rant...


----------



## waltr64 (Oct 27, 2018)

I have found some at one of the local heath stores and on-line but all in all it is my understanding that AAS's are safer, lees expensive and work better.  I have used Enhanced Athlete in the passed but they are having some legal issues and removed all the SARMs from their site.


----------

